# Sit On Your Dog.... impulse training



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

cbrand said:


> This training technique is meant to teach a dog patience and self control. Most Poodles come by impulse control naturally, but for those that don't, this might be a good system to implement.


Enzo does this naturally  Most of my dogs are trained this way maybe not in the manor this trainer explained it.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

If you are looking for impulse control, I HIGHLY recommend "Crate Games" by Susan Garrett. It's a wonderful DVD.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmm. Thanks for that Carol. Interesting. Why cant the dog put its head down though? I dont mind if my dog is alert and quiet or sleeping just so long as he is resting and not underfoot.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Hmm. Thanks for that Carol. Interesting. Why cant the dog put its head down though? I dont mind if my dog is alert and quiet or sleeping just so long as he is resting and not underfoot.


I think it is because the dog is supposed to be focused in its self control, not just asleep and zoned out.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> If you are looking for impulse control, I HIGHLY recommend "Crate Games" by Susan Garrett. It's a wonderful DVD.


Yes, I believe it was cbrand who recommended this dvd originally?

Love it.
I have been telling a lot of my clients about it as well.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I found very similar technique at one Irish Water Spaniel breeder site couple of months back.

He described putting the leash underfoot while sitting so dog can not try standing upright on his hind feet .

When I was reading that I thought that perhaps Irish WS really could be some stubborn and independent breed that needs to learn "settling down" when inside. It kind off went with "hunting dogs temperament" in general, but now I understand that it is actually exercise that can be useful to any dog that is having trouble with that.

Thanks Cbrand for posting


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for posting cbrand. I always love your obedience 
tidbits. I have a very alpha girl and I have to stay a 
step ahead of her. I'll give this a try!


----------

